# Cost to make up land



## V8Cerby

Hi, we have 11 rai chanote title rice fields west of Udon Thani about 1km from location of new ring road. I'm looking to get an approximate price for raising land of about 4 rai by 0.75-1.0m. Does anyone know how much if carried out by thais for thais?:confused2:


----------



## leslylaw

You will need to get to the local department of land in Udon Thani, there is a PUBLISHED MARKET PRICE of each location. I am not sure how can you own land if you are foreign citizen especially the rice field is reserved for Thai. Somewhat some foreigner own land through juristic person or nominee, then taking the risk to be withdrawn especially with the current government.


----------



## Asian Spirit

V8Cerby said:


> The land is owned by a Thai. My wife is the Thai. I may well not own the land in Thailand, likewise she doesn't own my property in the UK according to our pre-nup.
> 
> I just want the price... it's simple. Not in Thailand until April so it's a bit difficult popping along to the Land Office. Surely someone can advise how much this costs per Rai???
> 
> ...and why is it that every time somebody posts a request on these forums there's always somebody coming back with oodles of advice which wasn't asked for in the first place?
> 
> Just a simple answer like
> 
> "100,000 to 150,000 baht/rai"
> 
> would suffice


Unlike other forums, members here, for the most part try to help each other and that would include thoughts and ideas in addition to the information asked for. That is why we became members and why we are here. If that is not acceptable or offensive, then I would submit that you look for answers elsewhere as being rude to people will not encourage further replies to your posts :mmph:


----------



## leslylaw

Your wife can help you by check out at the Department of Land website, for the most convenient way at the moment, search for the price of Udon Thani but I am not sure if there is specific location price range over the website.

By getting help through this website, most are foreigners living in Thailand, I don't think that anyone would know the exactly figure or insight of the urban or rural of Thailand.


----------



## V8Cerby

Many thanks for your response, much appreciated


----------



## Sawasdeekrap

V8Cerby said:


> Hi, we have 11 rai chanote title rice fields west of Udon Thani about 1km from location of new ring road. I'm looking to get an approximate price for raising land of about 4 rai by 0.75-1.0m. Does anyone know how much if carried out by thais for thais?:confused2:


Hi, When I read this well you want to raise the level of your land with soil to an altitude aproximatly 0.75 to 1 meter above the present level?

Than you have two alternatives:

1: Buy truckloads full of soil and dump them on your land. A regular truckload is 2.5 to 3m³ and cost about 700 to 800 Baht.

2: Have a pond digged out on another part of your land and dump that soil on the wanted lot. Each truckload will cost you now about 200 - 250 B including the use of the dragline.

Or get a spade and a wheelbarrel and have your own fun

regards, SK


----------



## V8Cerby

Sawasdeekrap said:


> Hi, When I read this well you want to raise the level of your land with soil to an altitude aproximatly 0.75 to 1 meter above the present level?
> 
> Than you have two alternatives:
> 
> 1: Buy truckloads full of soil and dump them on your land. A regular truckload is 2.5 to 3m³ and cost about 700 to 800 Baht.
> 
> 2: Have a pond digged out on another part of your land and dump that soil on the wanted lot. Each truckload will cost you now about 200 - 250 B including the use of the dragline.
> 
> Or get a spade and a wheelbarrel and have your own fun
> 
> regards, SK


Great response thanks SK. I've recently decided to dig the pond. We're gonna hire an excavator + man to do the work along with a tipper truck. Then we'll get the leveling and compacting done.

Going to build a track from one end of the land to the other as well (350m x 3m) so going to need to raise this as well. Looking forward to it.


----------



## mikecwm

A common sense reply. Thank you Sawasdeekrap. 
I've also had a 200 metre road put in on "our" land - by digging a great big hole which I hope will one day hold water for irrigating fruit and nut trees - and maybe providing fish for dinner.
We had a double culvert put in under the road. 
Total cost was about B60,000.


----------



## V8Cerby

Hi thanks for this. Out of interest, what was the approximate height/fill of the road and what did you use as a "wearing course" or top layer?

Thanks bud


----------



## V8Cerby

Hey I just noticed your pictures, looks great well done.


----------



## mikecwm

Hi V8Cerby.

No special top layer - we have quite dry hard dirt so it seems to be doing okay so far.
Maybe one day we'll get some gravel put on top. I'll save my money until then.
Average height above surrounding land is approx 1 to 1.5 meters. 
Deepest part is over 2 meters - see photo.
Width is approx 4 meters.


----------



## V8Cerby

So what are you building and where? We were very lucky with our land, one end has a 50 rai lake adjoining so the views from our house will be awesome - that's if we can stand the mosquitoes!


----------



## mikecwm

Your lake sounds useful - fishing, irrigation, mosquitoes etc. Where are you?
We have 30rai near Nong Phai in Petchabun Province. A large reservoir about 200 meters beyond our driveway - which is the end of the road.
Right now all we have is a wooden cabin which we'll live in from next November - when I retire. I have plans for a large workshop and a house, then the cabin will become the Guest house.
The land is mostly on a slight slope and pretty dry, except for a rai of rice land at one end. 
I'm hoping the big hole will eventually hold water so we can plant fruit and nut trees and gravity irrigate from it. It catches a wet season stream from the forest above us.


----------



## mikecwm

PS - lots of very useful information on all aspects of building for Farangs at coolthaihousedotcom.


----------



## V8Cerby

Hi well that hut is exactly the type of thing I'm looking for. We are building about 10km due west of Udon Thani on the road to Kut Chap. The land is dead flat, all rice fields all chanote. Yes the lake is a big bonus. It's not ours but our 11 rai borders it so we get the benefits of the views and the water supply for irrigation without the hassle of owning the lake. We plan to build our house with 2 separate buildings as guest accommodation. Then thinking about popping a number of those huts around our own pond as a resort. Our land is only 1km from the new outer ring road currently being built. Let me know source and approx cost for the hut. Any air-con? Cheers


----------



## mikecwm

Hi. We bought the cabin from a small company on the east side of Route 21 near Si Thep.
My wife has their phone number if you want it. They have no web site or even company sign beside the road. Area is approx 25sq M. Plus the same for the decks.
Cost - B550,000, included a small kitchen at the back. 3 rooms with the kitchen. All the decking in the photo included + transport to our site and positioning / attachment of decks on a concrete pad we organised separately. The toilet / shower building we also organised ourselves.
Not the cheapest wood cabin, but probably some of the best workmanship I've seen.
They did a great cleanup after putting everything together, including a compete re-varnish / stain of the floors.
Link to coolthaihouse notes and photos - coolthaihouse.com • View topic - Building in Petchabun
There will probably be a few people making similar cabins in your area. If you want several you might want to do a deal with them.
Air-con? Not yet, but we had it insulated and will probably put a small one in the bedroom.


----------



## Sawasdeekrap

mikecwm said:


> A common sense reply. Thank you Sawasdeekrap.
> I've also had a 200 metre road put in on "our" land - by digging a great big hole which I hope will one day hold water for irrigating fruit and nut trees - and maybe providing fish for dinner.
> We had a double culvert put in under the road.
> Total cost was about B60,000.


Hi, 
That's a whole lot of hole you got there, but looking at it I only see loose dirt. I'm afraid it ain't gonna hold any water. There is no sign of groundwater present, only dry dirt. In a freshly digged out hole you would expect to see some groundwater. All the water that's going to rain in will immediatly drain to deeper levels unless you put in something that holds the water from draining. Ie concrete, plastic or clay.


----------



## mikecwm

Yep - it's a big hole. Certainly supplied enough to build the road and house pad.
It does have a wet season stream flowing into it, and is starting to hold water where the silt has built up, but not living there yet means I haven't been able to do anything more constructive with it. Once we're on the property next year I'll look at some sort of lining for it. A few truck loads of clay might help.


----------



## Newforestcat

I have about 3 rai of land (not rice paddy field. I need to raise it up by approx 0.5-0.8 metre, my brother said ithat the soil would cost about £1-2k. I have not done it yet though.


----------

